# Giant Wind Turbines



## wvdawg (Nov 26, 2012)

These wind turbines are located on a mountain ridge in Mt. Storm, WV about 50 miles away from my mom's front yard where I stood to take the photos.
Each turbine (tower plus blades) stands about 350 feet tall and the towers are 15 feet in diameter.  The blades are 100 feet above the ground.

The smoke stack in one photo is the coal fired VEPCO electrical power plant nearby.


----------



## rip18 (Nov 26, 2012)

Yikes!  Those ARE bigger than giant!  Neat shots.


----------



## gstanfield (Nov 26, 2012)

Cool, we have the same things in my neighborhood.







They are about 300 feet tall at the pivot! We have about 250 of them within a 15 mile radius of my house. In other words, lots of stupid wind out here in Why-oming


----------



## carver (Nov 26, 2012)

Wow guys I hope I never  see these on the ridge tops in north Ga.


----------



## carver (Nov 26, 2012)

gstanfield said:


> Cool, we have the same things in my neighborhood.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Are they loud?


----------



## quinn (Nov 26, 2012)

Neat shots dawg!


----------



## westcobbdog (Nov 27, 2012)

great pics, seen those in Penn headed towards NY. Wonder who climbs those for repairs?


----------



## John I. Shore (Nov 27, 2012)

Great shots. Thanks

John I.


----------



## Hoss (Nov 27, 2012)

Cool shots.  Get anywhere the wind blows and you're going to be seeing those things.

Hoss


----------



## Lee Woodie (Nov 27, 2012)

Big fans good shots.


----------



## Meriwether_Stalker22 (Nov 27, 2012)

I wonder if these are some of the wind turbines that kill so many eagles..........I read an article about that..........they are huge.

Great long distance shots


----------



## gstanfield (Nov 27, 2012)

They might be loud, but it's hard to hear them over the roar of all the wind out here 

I patrol around these things all the time and I haven't noticed a pile of dead eagles laying around so I dunno about that one.


----------



## wvdawg (Nov 28, 2012)

Studies show that 1.3 birds are killed per year by each turbine.  Many more than that die from flying into structures such as houses.
Noise is not too bad.  Interesting to see them at night - a red light centered in every third turbine - just looks like a line of red lights in the night sky.  I was amazed at how clearly they stand out from this far away.  Thanks all for sharing your comments.


----------



## stewart 14 (Nov 28, 2012)

Was in Kansas last week and saw a ton of these. Didn't know what they were when I first saw them,they must have been 50 miles away! They are really amazing to see.


----------



## egomaniac247 (Dec 1, 2012)

I've been traveling a lot between MN and GA over the past 3 months.  I've been surprised by the # of them - mostly up north.  

Illinois & Iowa have a ton of them.


----------



## NittyGritty (Dec 3, 2012)

I make them for a living.


----------



## wvdawg (Dec 3, 2012)

NittyGritty said:


> I make them for a living.



Looks like job security!  They are popping up everywhere!


----------



## gstanfield (Dec 3, 2012)

They do have their downsides....


----------



## Artfuldodger (Dec 3, 2012)

westcobbdog said:


> great pics, seen those in Penn headed towards NY. Wonder who climbs those for repairs?



My brother did for G.E. in Iowa for awhile. He had to give it up. Too much for a 58 year olds knees & back.


----------



## cornpile (Dec 3, 2012)

I hope those things have elevators in them.I would be gave out just getting up there to work on them.Neat shots


----------



## wvdawg (Dec 3, 2012)

gstanfield said:


> They do have their downsides....





Love a good Santa cartoon George!  
This one fits!


----------



## NittyGritty (Dec 3, 2012)

wvdawg said:


> Looks like job security!  They are popping up everywhere!


Im actually layed off for the month.


----------

